# She said yes



## garyt (Jul 7, 2009)

My wife said okay to buy a Lang Mobile 48 deluxe I was waiting till we sold a piece of property, a few days later she asked me if I ordered it yet, how long do you think it took me to make the call
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














:icon_smil  e: 

Two weeks can be a very long time to wait


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 7, 2009)

Congratulations!! As a Lang 48 patio owner (mine isn't mobile) it's awesome and you'll love it!!


----------



## gnubee (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd guess about a nano second to make that call. Don't suppose you could now convince Her that you ordered a Lang 84 by mistake could you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I bet that is going to feel like the longest 2 weeks of your life.


----------



## rivet (Jul 7, 2009)

Gary, right now YOU ARE THE MAN! 

Congratulations, and happy smokes to you, buddy. I would be tempted to try GnuBee's plot


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 7, 2009)

You are definetly The Man. I think I would fine someplace I could pay for one and leave with it. I don't do waiting very well.


----------



## ddave (Jul 7, 2009)

That's AWESOME!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can't wait to see the pics.

Dave


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 7, 2009)

Gary that's too cool. Your gonna love it !!!!!


----------



## garyt (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone but it should be more like "She is the wife" she didn't care what size I bought, but after reading the posts here in a thread by brickeldred and a couple of PM'S to him I knew what size I needed, I called Ben and asked if he had any and he said no but they were making some patio models for stock, he went and stopped production and started making mine, I placed my order and thought I was done and then Ben said no we have to talk several more times before it is delivered and told me to call back in 4 days to check on things to see how it was coming along, try getting that kind of service anywhere else. By the way I live in the middle of Wisconsin, I have never seen a lang in person but I want the best this time and I think I am getting it


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats your really gonna like the Lang


----------



## rickw (Jul 8, 2009)

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## garyt (Jul 8, 2009)

I would have, but there is only one place to get one and from here it is 2700 miles round trip


----------



## nate_46 (Jul 8, 2009)

Did you get the 48 deluxe with the warmer?  Congrats!!


----------



## workoutchamp (Jul 8, 2009)

I wonder what he'd charge you to add a grill to the front. 

IMHO, the woodbox is essential, but there are more times than I ever dreamed where I wanted a grill as well - like when you are running out of food on a job and just need to burn some brats or burgers.

I am waiting for a call back to see if Ben can make me a 108 D with grill AND woodbox.

once you get it, call out and we will help you - lots of Lang-ers here (glad his name isn't Swing).


----------



## wanbli (Jul 8, 2009)

My wife needs to talk to your wife. Maybe yours can convince mine that we need a Lang too. lol. Congats and enjoy it. Peace, Wanbli


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats, and happy smokes!


----------



## garyt (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah I don't really need a 60 or 84 for my needs but I think this is the last one I need (want) so I got the deluxe with everything he could do to it I couldn't justify $600 more for about a foot longer. with the new design they are bigger anyway


----------



## harrylips (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm jealous of both your wife telling you to order it and you getting it.

Make sure to post pics of the new arrival.


----------



## bbrock (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrads man that is awesome!!! I think am going to have to wait till the spring unless my wife changes her mind. I can not talk her into it right now... Am happy for you..


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 8, 2009)

My thoughts exactly MB....there is no way i could wait that long! from jersey i would definately make the drive to georgia....wisconson is a bit far for the drive
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Congrats garyt


----------



## workoutchamp (Jul 9, 2009)

GaryT,

I hear you, but remember, it is not just a foot longer, it is considerably larger in diameter.  Length is important, but girth is where it's at - at least that what I tell my wife.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh boy, be very careful it could be a trick,  Women are very clever that way


----------



## garyt (Jul 9, 2009)

I got a big sheet of cardboard out and traced the size of my grates of my new braunfels smoker, drew out the size of the lang grate on it also. it is over twice as big, plus I can cook in the side box, and as Richtee said in one of the posts that helped me decide Well..

untill you wanna do some ABT's and a couple fattys and it takes a face cord to do them  (With a 84 or larger)

I am just cooking for the family. and when you look at it I could cook 100 lbs of butt or 20 1/2 chickens never even thought about cooking that much, but I could


----------



## garyt (Jul 9, 2009)

She aint


----------



## workoutchamp (Jul 9, 2009)

I cook at 275-ish - and I will say, it is miserly.  If I do butts - 10 hrs-ish, I don't empty the woodbin in the front (not large at all).

If I do something small, like ribs, chicken, etc - 4-5 hrs, I only use about 1/2-2/3 of the bin.

I have a guy I get some hickory off of - he makes sledgehammer handles and I get his rejects.  I will use 2-3 sticks (square, sledge handle size) every 30-40 minutes or so.

this is with an 84D


----------



## countrysmoked (Jul 9, 2009)

Big congrats on the new smoker,  May you have many happy smokes and meals with it.


----------



## capt dan (Jul 9, 2009)

That may be a stretch, but I am sure you could do 75 lbs. 120 lbs is about max for my 60, or 14 butts.

Happy for you about your new arrival. I doubt  you will regret getting it!


----------



## workoutchamp (Jul 9, 2009)

When I win the lottery, I want a 48 patio.  he11, I'd like one of each size.


----------



## pinkmeat (Jul 11, 2009)

11 fit on my 60 easily. I still use it for one butt and a rack of ribs. Doesn't consume much wood at all. For a butt smoke, not even half the woodbox.


----------

